

How to run Google Glass on your Android device  - awaissoft
https://awaissoft.wordpress.com/2013/05/26/how-to-run-google-glass-on-your-android-device/
No matter how you view Google Glass, you can’t help but be a little curious about how it all works. What is the user-interface (UI) like? How do you navigate from app to app, from page to page? Thanks to this post in the Glass Explorers Google+ page, I found a way for Android users to run what amounts to the Google Glass OS on their Android devices...
======
citruspi
Link to the APK files - <https://github.com/zhuowei/Xenologer>

------
wellboy
Ok and where/how do I get it?

